# Typhoons



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I know farther north we get in the Philippines more typhoons are there. How do all the foreigners deal with so many typhoons each year? I lived in the Davao area and a lot less storms there. I was there 9 months and never had a typhoon. I know there are some rare ones but not a normal typhoon pattern.

Just like the luzon area gets hit at least 10 times a year. Wow. I like living on the Mindanao island. Just stay in the central island location. The nine months I was there I never even seen a thunderstorm. A lot of rain but not bad storms.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's no different to the US hurricane season. In the twenty years we have had our place in Bataan we have probably only had one or two direct hits.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> It's no different to the US hurricane season. In the twenty years we have had our place in Bataan we have probably only had one or two direct hits.


We're are close to you over in Central Luzon. In over 15 years I can remember only one typhoon that came close to us and took out our electric power for maybe four days or so.
We get a lot of threats here and always stock up on extra food and supplies each time but mostly just a lot of (needed) rain. For us this is a great area to live in--as long as Mt Pinatubo and Mt Arayat stay quiet.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in central Luzon and we get hit often and 4 years ago lost 3/4 of our roof. It's been a learning lesson for us but next year we are going to change out our rotting roof for either metal and bars or concrete another issue with wood is termites and ants.

I was stationed on Guam 10 years and it frequently gets hit similar to central Luzon and the buildings are completely concrete including the roof.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey guys i read news all the time where Manila and north of the city gets hammered about every other month. When I was in davao city area for 9 months I never saw a typhoon. they do get them but it is rare. i think the major typhoon belt is in the central luzon area.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey guys i read news all the time where Manila and north of the city gets hammered about every other month. When I was in davao city area for 9 months I never saw a typhoon. they do get them but it is rare. i think the major typhoon belt is in the central luzon area.
> 
> art


No I would say southern Luzon (Bicol) and central Visayas are typhoon alley. The typhoon season is only about 3 months so every other month would be 2 typhoons.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

That is one of the reasons, we decided to settle in Davao.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Most typhoons are no more than a windy day. I think I'd take my chances rather the live in Davao.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

All interesting thoughts to take on board. I hope we survive when we are there. Our tenant has not reported any damage to our house on the beach at Tamacalao (Bacnotan) with the last two that hit in the last few months, signal 4 to 5 on the east coast before crossing land to arrive on the west coast at 2/3.
The house has been there 8 years and still standing,,,,,,,,,, LOL, my biggest concern is not the typhoons but if ever hit with a tsunami then its all over red rover for us. Nature, we have no control, driving, walking, living in any country has risks beyond our control and while we try to pad ourselves for protection when your number is up? Personally I'm looking forward to the challenges in my new chosen country. Typhoons, traffic and scammers. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Living in the Central Visayas in Iloilo City is not bad as Guimeras Island seems to deflect the hard portions of it storms to the north & south of us. Mostly all we get here is a bit of extra wind and a bit more rain than normal. There is some street flooding, but only a couple feet, not even close to some of the pics I have seen in Manila and some other places. 

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I cannot find it now on line but I once saw a historical typhoon tracking map.

No area of the Philippines is immune to these storms, they will hit just about everywhere just about randomly. Local terrain may make the effects worse in some places but otherwise every place is just as likely to get hit.


One season is not enough to claim a trend or pattern. You need 20 or perhaps 50 years data to make any prediction on patters for storms that occur infrequently.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Living in the Central Visayas in Iloilo City is not bad as Guimeras Island seems to deflect the hard portions of it storms to the north & south of us. Mostly all we get here is a bit of extra wind and a bit more rain than normal. There is some street flooding, but only a couple feet, not even close to some of the pics I have seen in Manila and some other places.
> 
> Fred


True Fred, lots of floods in and around Manila though not experienced myself Bengie told me of a time while he was going to uni and working part time as a packer in one of the SM grocery stores, went to work, lots of rain, finished his shift and had to wade through chest high water to get home to Tutuban. I suppose if it's not floods it's fire and other things in-between. Prepare and stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I cannot find it now on line but I once saw a historical typhoon tracking map.
> 
> No area of the Philippines is immune to these storms, they will hit just about everywhere just about randomly. Local terrain may make the effects worse in some places but otherwise every place is just as likely to get hit.
> 
> ...


Agree that no area is totally immune, but Mindanao is largely free of typhoons. I don't agree that the typhoons hit areas randomly. The data clearly shows that some parts of the country are more prone to typhoons than others. Taken from Wikipedia.....

"Typhoons can hit the Philippines any time of year, with the months of June to September being most active, with August being the most active individual month and May the least active. Typhoons move east to west across the country, heading north as they go. Storms most frequently make landfall on the islands of Eastern Visayas, Bicol region, and northern Luzon[2] whereas the southern island and region of Mindanao is largely free of typhoons."


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Hogrider

I totally agree with you about the Mindanao island mostly free from typhoons. I lived there just north of Davao city close to Panabo. In 9 months I never even saw a violent storm let alone a typhoon. We got a lot of steady rain fall but not severe storms. There are a few typhoons that have hit the area over the years but they are rare.

I don't know where they get that the Luzon region only gets 2 typhoons a year. I see the news all the time where they get hit hard and the area floods out. I would rather live on Mindanao then put up with all the bad weather they have in that region. 

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Hogrider
> 
> I totally agree with you about the Mindanao island mostly free from typhoons. I lived there just north of Davao city close to Panabo. In 9 months I never even saw a violent storm let alone a typhoon. ....


I was in Butuan City for about 4 months and they were hit twice with what the locals called a typhoon, I'd call them a heavey rain with moderate to strong winds.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hi Manitoba,

Yeah the locals with call a strong rain storm a typhoon, because they are not use to the storms on Mindanao island. Farther north you get on Mindanao the more of a chance to see stronger storms. From Davao city south it is less likes to see a real typhoon.

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I know personally, 2 people that have lost everything in a typhoon, one located in Luzon area and one in Visayas. One is an OFW in Dubai, that had saved every peso she could from her salary for 10 years, to build her home, only to see it totally destroyed in a typhoon before she ever got to live in it. The other was my wifes family. 

I don't know exactly how many typhoons have hit Philippines in 2018, but it must be around 20. In Davao the worst we have had is heavy rain.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Moderator Note: Link is to History and maps of Typhoons in the Philippines

https://maps.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/comment.html?entrynum=212


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes about 20 a year enter the PAR but only 4 or 5 make land, just like hurricanes in the US. The active centre is usually only a few tens of miles wide hitting 600 miles of coast. To be hit more than once in a decade is low. I think we are worrying unnecessarily. It's like being hit by lightning twice, can happen but very rare.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Yes about 20 a year enter the PAR but only 4 or 5 make land, just like hurricanes in the US. The active centre is usually only a few tens of miles wide hitting 600 miles of coast. To be hit more than once in a decade is low. I think we are worrying unnecessarily. It's like being hit by lightning twice, can happen but very rare.


I would agree with that from what I've seen over the 15 years I have lived here. The only exception I think would be is in the Aurora area in the very Northeast corner of Luzon Island. They get slammed multiple times each year over an over. A beautiful area but not an area to live as an expat for many reasons and weather would be at the top of the list.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Moderator Note: Link is to History and maps of Typhoons in the Philippines
> 
> https://maps.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/comment.html?entrynum=212


Hey Rick, funny I was looking at this exact picture early this morning and thought, wow this is worth posting for the members. I got waylaid. Quite amazing that in only 25 years virtually all of PH. has had a typhoon or severe tropical depression, looks like Zamboanga and the Sulu archipelago get off unscathed.

Well nearly 60 years living in Oz with no cyclones as we call them here experienced as we live too far south,,,,,, like Mindanao so for me a change is as good as a holiday, prepare well we will.
Just saw this:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...anao+philippines+earthquake&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Another thing to worry about/consider as there are many places in PH that suffer earthquakes. All the fun of the fare.

BTW A Happy and prosperous new year to all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Since I mentioned tsunamis in an earlier post I have been doing a little reading, found this site that some may find interesting though I'm sure many have already done their research.

https://www.worlddata.info/asia/philippines/tsunamis.php

Also shows earthquake and volcanic activity over long periods.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Coppyboy (Aug 24, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I know farther north we get in the Philippines more typhoons are there. How do all the foreigners deal with so many typhoons each year? I lived in the Davao area and a lot less storms there. I was there 9 months and never had a typhoon. I know there are some rare ones but not a normal typhoon pattern.
> 
> Just like the luzon area gets hit at least 10 times a year. Wow. I like living on the Mindanao island. Just stay in the central island location. The nine months I was there I never even seen a thunderstorm. A lot of rain but not bad storms.
> 
> art


I live near Cagayan De Oro on the north east tip of Mindanao, been here four years and never had a typhoon. Had one or two bad thunderstorms but that's about it (so far)...


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey coppyboy

That is why I like the Mindanao area. There are typhoons there but rare. If they have one it will be north of Davao city. I can't imagine getting slammed with typhoons every other month. I also wouldn't want to live next to the sea on the east side of Mindano around tandag and Surigao.if there is a typhoon there you will get hit full force from it.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> h
> 
> ... I can't imagine getting slammed with typhoons every other month. ....


No where gets slammed every other month. They are actually quite rate in any one specific spot, once every several years.

A lot of locals call any hard rain a typhoon and these do happen a lot, Also a real typhoon has a pretty small damage track but can throw off rain and some windy conditions over a much larger area but the damage is done where the eye tracks across.


----------

